# How to measure luminance in my room? Is X9 sufficient?



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

I need help! Please...

I have decided to buy a JVCX9/60 but some forum members warned me against its poor light output. So I decided to measure what I have today and ask for advice because, today, I find my setup too dark and I would like to improve it with the X9. If the X9 will leave things unaltered (or worsened) then I cannot buy this projector.

Room: completely dark but has white walls and ceiling
pj: Yamaha DPX1200 lamp set to max brightness
screen: 140" Kikuchi KSL 16:9
screen lens distance: 5m
screen eyes distance: 4.8m
room size: 17.5m2 (4.9x3.6.2.8m)

I hope that I measure luminance correctly:
- luminance measured where the focusing pattern green lines intersect (cross): 7 Lux
- luminance measured where my eyes are: too low - outside my instrument's scale.


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry, I need to correct these values with full white screen:

I read 28lux right in the middle of my screen and a bit less (27/26) at the far corners. But I would prefer more brightness.
Were I sit I read 3 or 4 Lux depending on where I sit.


----------

